# ********/TT Owners Club question



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Could someone please clarify what the connection between the OC and the forum is?

I was just curious if any of the money from joing the OC went towards the running of the forum :?

Also, can I find a list of who the mods/admin team are on the forum?

Thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

It is my understanding that the TTOC and TTF are 2 totally separate entities which co-operate. There are no commercial ties what so ever.

As for forum Moderators they are listed clearly on each board (at the "home" level)


----------



## tod (Jun 9, 2007)

Thanks Richard.

It was just because I'd come across the donations page for the forum and I was under the impression that the OC and forum were all one in the same (given the OC section on the forum).

You live and learn


----------

